# What is these date and worth?



## dtmidian3mpir3 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a bottle of Tuaca Liqueur imported from Livorno Italy. I cannot seem to find any info on it. Any help pricing it is appreciated!






 I also have a bottle of Powers Irish imported from Dublin, Ireland that i can't find






 A bottle of irish mist that i can't seem to find





 And a bottle of PATRICIAN AMARETTO di NOVARA - seems rare





 And Fratelli Cella Lambrusco - I can't find this one either





 Lastly, a bottle of Napoleon brandy which I cannot find






 Thanks to anyone that can help!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 3, 2012)

THEY ALL LOOK 70'S-80'S TO ME. DO THEY HAVE BAR CODES? IF NOT I'D GUESS PRE-1974.


----------



## dtmidian3mpir3 (Oct 3, 2012)

The only ones without a barcode is the Patrician Amaretto, and the Irish Mist. I found the bottle of the irish mist selling for $145, it's from the 60s. I still have no idea on the others.


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2012)

Your bottle of Irish Mist is worth about $60-70, there's no real collector value in most of them, the value is in the contents...


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2012)

Tuaca....$5-10
 Power's Irish......???
 Irish Mist......$50-60
 Patrician Amaretto....$5-10
 Cella Lambrusco.......$5-10
 Napoleon.....???

 I'd think the Power's could bring $25-40 as well as the Napoleon.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 3, 2012)

you running a liquor store Jim? []


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2012)

Just doing my usual research Matt, but being in the booze biz is always a good idea in tough times because people like to drown their sorrows..[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Tuaca....$5-10
> Power's Irish......???
> ...


 

 Just thought id add a few of the higher end stuff [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Oct 4, 2012)

This is kinda funny to me  [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 4, 2012)

The main thing would be the volume. If they're nips, next to nothing. If 500-750 ML than maybe. 
 For the most part I'd say sit and enjoy them one at a time. Buy a pizza and savor. No have a duck dinner.[] They aren't so old as to be bad unless they look as though you have a lot of evaporation.
 There's not much in the value to a collector of bottles and they aren't like a fine wine.


----------



## dtmidian3mpir3 (Oct 13, 2012)

http://tipplepicker.co.uk/product/2387   

 http://www.masterofmalt.com/liqueurs/irish-mist-1960s-liqueur/


 I still have the note on it too, hopefully it's worth this much.


  also have a Perrier-JouÃ«t Champagne Belle Epoque 1975. It's hand painted and I have 2 flutes but no box. Worth anything?


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: dtmidian3mpir3
> 
> http://tipplepicker.co.uk/product/2387
> 
> ...


 Thosa are "asking" prices, I gave you prices of "sold" items which are more realistic...


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: dtmidian3mpir3
> 
> also have a Perrier-JouÃ«t Champagne Belle Epoque 1975. It's hand painted and I have 2 flutes but no box. Worth anything?


 
 Full maybe $150-250, empty $20-60


----------

